# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه کنکوری بله یا نه؟

## VCP

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دکتر و تشکر به خاطر پاسخ های کاملی که سریع هم جواب میدن

آقای دکتر در منطقه ما یه مدرسه هستش که معلماش همش کنکور کار میکنن....یعنی بهتره بگم کلاس کنکوره که هر کی بره البته مدرسه هم هستش براش اما فقط کنکوریه....الان من موندم برم اینجا یا مدرسه خودم بمونم و فقط درس های تخصصی رو برم کلاس کنکور.....(من دبیرستان نمونه میرم...اون مدرسه کنکوریه هم سطح شاگرداش خیلی بالا نیستش یعنی از مدرسه خودمون پایین تره اما استاداش خیلی با شاگرد کاری ندارن.......)

خیلی ممنون

----------


## afshar

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دکتر و تشکر به خاطر پاسخ های کاملی که سریع هم جواب میدن
> 
> آقای دکتر در منطقه ما یه مدرسه هستش که معلماش همش کنکور کار میکنن....یعنی بهتره بگم کلاس کنکوره که هر کی بره البته مدرسه هم هستش براش اما فقط کنکوریه....الان من موندم برم اینجا یا مدرسه خودم بمونم و فقط درس های تخصصی رو برم کلاس کنکور.....(من دبیرستان نمونه میرم...اون مدرسه کنکوریه هم سطح شاگرداش خیلی بالا نیستش یعنی از مدرسه خودمون پایین تره اما استاداش خیلی با شاگرد کاری ندارن.......)
> 
> خیلی ممنون


سلام . ممنون . با توجه به توضیحاتی که دادین بهتره مدرسه عادی خودتون رو برین و چند کلاس برای دروسی که ضعف اساسی در آنها دارین به کلاس برید . 3 فایل صوتی هم در سایت هست در مورد انتخاب کلاس کنکور و مشاور و آزمون در صفحات گذشته سایت که گوش دادن شون برای همه میتونه مفید باشه

----------

